# upgrading the gondola and box car kits



## harrys_trains (Feb 15, 2008)

hello all 
just got in the bachmann trains gondola and box car kits i would like to make them look some what better but not to break the bank. any suggestions? tips? Please include painting tips also as i don't have a air brush. am open for possibilities. 

thanks all


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

They are a bit narrow for 1/20(they are meant to be to 1/22.5 scale), but they can be mixed. 

First thing I would do is re-fit them with metal wheels if they do not have them. They can easily be painted with a brush, make the inside of the gondola a dirty 'earth' color, and then add some dark gray over that to add more dirt, do not use black as that is too strong by itself, and endeavor to get the color depth uneven. 

Acrylic paint is cleaner, (no smell, wash out in water, though when dry it is waterproof) but enamel (wash out in solvent = a smell) has a harder finish I find (in the UK) a coat of matt varnish will finish the color and protect any new decals you add. 

Use a flat brush, and get a good one for the first (color) paint finish, BUT get the cheap (white bristle - intended for kids or oil painting) for the weathering coats as that will wreck brushes! 

Don't for get the metal wheels, dirty those up before fitting them, and use the same shades on the underframe.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one of my cars. It's a standard Bachmann 1:22 boxcar. Only modifications were lowering the end walks to conform to the roofline, metal wheels and the addition of Kadee couplers. 










Car was painted entirely with Bondo black primer and sides painted over the black with ruddy red primer. Lettering is from 1/4" vinyl alphabet sets. Car was weathered with Krylon Camouflage colors, mainly Brown(actually a dark brown), Medium Brown and Sand Dune. These are all flat earth tone colors from spray cans. Quick and simple and holds up very well outdoors. 

If a bit of finer detail is desired such as closer to scale brakewheel, handrails, etc., Ozark makes some very nice ones that are inexpensive.


----------

